# Help a Newbie Looking for an Indiana Breeder



## Underdog (Jun 1, 2016)

My lifelong dream is to have a German Shepherd, and I'm finally in the place where I can make it happen. I'm looking for a great family companion dog, but unfortunately I'm working with a budget. Looking to spend $700-$1200. My biggest concern is great temperament, followed closely by the living conditions for the dogs being bred. The last thing I want to do is support a breeder who's indiscriminately churning out puppies or treating their dogs poorly. Any recommendations of solid breeders that work within my budget? I've spent hours researching online, but I'm a total newbie at this whole thing. I'm willing to drive anywhere in Indiana, or even into Michigan, Illinois, Kentucky, or Ohio. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Underdog said:


> My lifelong dream is to have a German Shepherd, and I'm finally in the place where I can make it happen. I'm looking for a great family companion dog, but unfortunately I'm working with a budget. Looking to spend $700-$1200. My biggest concern is great temperament, followed closely by the living conditions for the dogs being bred. The last thing I want to do is support a breeder who's indiscriminately churning out puppies or treating their dogs poorly. Any recommendations of solid breeders that work within my budget? I've spent hours researching online, but I'm a total newbie at this whole thing. I'm willing to drive anywhere in Indiana, or even into Michigan, Illinois, Kentucky, or Ohio. Thanks in advance for any advice!


Selzer is a member here who breeds and has nice dogs. Not sure of her price range but it would not hurt to ask her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

while you are researching, please try to save a bit more $ so you will be in the price-point of a responsible breeder. Many who take shortcuts don't charge what breeders that invest in health, training, and titling. 
I know of a few breeders charging the amount you want to pay, but no way would I suggest them for a first time GSD owner. 
Look at what the breeder has produced previously, what are the pups doing? Have the owners done prelims or sent in Xray to show how hips/elbows are?
I see so many 'breeders' that charge a minimum because they do the minimum. Better to take lots of time looking and learning about lines and seeing what you really like or don't like. You can't tell that by looking at cute puppy photo's. If you are on fb, this page has good breeders that are worth looking into. Many are in the Midwest area. https://www.facebook.com/groups/100827050053129/


----------



## Semp (Apr 5, 2016)

Underdog said:


> My lifelong dream is to have a German Shepherd, and I'm finally in the place where I can make it happen. I'm looking for a great family companion dog, but unfortunately I'm working with a budget. Looking to spend $700-$1200. My biggest concern is great temperament, followed closely by the living conditions for the dogs being bred. The last thing I want to do is support a breeder who's indiscriminately churning out puppies or treating their dogs poorly. Any recommendations of solid breeders that work within my budget? I've spent hours researching online, but I'm a total newbie at this whole thing. I'm willing to drive anywhere in Indiana, or even into Michigan, Illinois, Kentucky, or Ohio. Thanks in advance for any advice!


I live in TN. Over the last several months I have researched breeders in my area. I looked in TN, KY, GA, AL, etc. I found a good breeder or two in almost every state. I quickly found that 99% of their puppies were in the $1800 - $2000 range. I am not saying at all that you can't find a puppy in the $700 - $1200 range, I am just telling you my experience in looking at, and talking to, MANY breeders. Not trying to discourage you.... just giving you a heads up on what you are probably getting ready to find out for yourself.


----------



## Underdog (Jun 1, 2016)

Semp said:


> Underdog said:
> 
> 
> > My lifelong dream is to have a German Shepherd, and I'm finally in the place where I can make it happen. I'm looking for a great family companion dog, but unfortunately I'm working with a budget. Looking to spend $700-$1200. My biggest concern is great temperament, followed closely by the living conditions for the dogs being bred. The last thing I want to do is support a breeder who's indiscriminately churning out puppies or treating their dogs poorly. Any recommendations of solid breeders that work within my budget? I've spent hours researching online, but I'm a total newbie at this whole thing. I'm willing to drive anywhere in Indiana, or even into Michigan, Illinois, Kentucky, or Ohio. Thanks in advance for any advice!
> ...


Thank you all for the replies. I've called about 20 breeders (mostly Indiana, a few Michigan) and 75% of them have been exactly $1500. I have found a few charging less, and they *seem* to be breeding good dogs (based on their website) and doing so responsibly (based on my phone calls and questions I asked). Right now I'm looking at Des Holzes, Von Witte, and Hanabrit in Michigan. And Windborne and Simply Shepherds in Indiana.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

"Right now I'm looking at Des Holzes, Von Witte, and Hanabrit in Michigan. And Windborne and Simply Shepherds in Indiana."

It would be helpful if you would post the sites for folks here to look at and critique for you.

Realistically your price needs to start at $1500/$1600 and go up from there.

Being in a college environment will require a ROCK SOLID temperament, so looking to people here who KNOW breeding stock with this characteristic is VERY important. Web sites who say they're dogs have solid temperaments are not always what they truly are. Onyx'Girl had some very good points.

Also, what will "A Day In The Life" of the pup look like while you are in school?
Who will potty and exercise the pup while you are in classes? Etc.
Training and training classes are important. Will your schedule allow for this?
Can you afford a costly unexpected vet bill?
Vaccinations and monthly heart worm meds aren't cheap.

Just some things to think about before making the plunge.

Moms


----------



## Underdog (Jun 1, 2016)

Momto2GSDs said:


> "Right now I'm looking at Des Holzes, Von Witte, and Hanabrit in Michigan. And Windborne and Simply Shepherds in Indiana."
> 
> It would be helpful if you would post the sites for folks here to look at and critique for you.
> 
> ...


Those are great questions to raise, Moms! I should clarify - I'm not in college. I do work full-time, but either my husband or I am able to work from home at times, or run home during the day to let the pup out for a potty break and walk. We do currently have a dog we raised from a puppy, so we have a realistic idea of what medications, vaccinations, proper veterinary care, and puppy classes cost


----------



## Underdog (Jun 1, 2016)

And now that I've posted enough times, the forum will let me add links to my post 

Here are links to the breeders that I mentioned in my earlier post.

Des Holzes
Von Witte
Hanabrit 
Windborne 
Simply Shepherds


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Underdog said:


> I should clarify - I'm not in college.
> 
> I do work full-time, but either my husband or I am able to work from home at times, or run home during the day to let the pup out for a potty break and walk. We do currently have a dog we raised from a puppy, so we have a realistic idea of what medications, vaccinations, proper veterinary care, and puppy classes cost


My Apologies ! Got you mixed up with another thread!

Good to know that you realize the commitment!

Moms


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

My opinions, just from looking at the websites, (and first off, I have never heard of any of them before.)

Des Holzes - appears no health clearances on any of their breeding stock, and no information on PDB on health as well. Didn't take the extra time to go to OFA and do searches. I would pass.

Von Witte - very little or no information about health testing on any of their breeding stock. Promoting their stud Torque produces large male pups at 100+ pounds at a year old.... that is not breed standard. Again, I would pass.

Hanabrit - Some health clearances, again larger sized breeding stock, not to the breed standard. I personally would pass. 

Windborne - Appears they have one female. Their current litter of puppies is high caliber working stock. Totally different that the rest you have selected. No information on titles of health testing on website. No information about their dogs other than Cora, who is deceased and mother of Zeta who has the puppies. I would pass, just on my personal knowledge. 

Simply Shepherds - site is difficult to get information from, no information on their breeding stock. No links to pedigrees. 3 studs and 7 females, different lines and types. Too much of a byb for my taste.

I would go back and decide what type of a GSD do you want? Show, Working, American?? and what are you wanting to do with your pup/dog? Do you want a pet, active companion, sport, working dog? That will give you the first option to base your breeder selection off of. Most of these kennels that you listed do nothing with their dogs, besides breeding. I am always leary when a breeder has several males and females that they are breeding, as not every male will match up with every female. There is a lot more to take into consideration when breeding.

Hope this helps and good luck on your search.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

agree, I'd pass on all those websites and they range from what looks like pet breedings, sporty/working litters, and west german showline... I'd get a bit more direction with what you're looking for so people can help you find a better breeder.

A few tips...
You want to see links or results to hip and elbow testing on the sire and dam breeding pages...OFA, penn hip , a stamp...something... most the time if the breeder does the health testing it's right on the site.


----------



## rs87 (Jun 8, 2016)

Underdog,
Hey there, I'm a newbie as well and looking for a trustworthy breeder. Curious as to how your search is coming along.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

with all the expenses of breeding dogs well your going to be looking at a price range of 1500 -2000. Breeders that spend the money to health test and trial the parents feed them good diets provide good prenatal care for the mother and care for all the pups for 8 weeks go through de worming and initial shots just cant afford to sell pups for 700 or even just $1000. Most breeders in the range mentioned are just breaking even on a litter. Im not saying a rescue or backyard bred dog will for sure be bad or that a well bred dog will be superior to any other dog but you pay more to stack the deck in your favor. saving $500 initially can lead to thousands down the line. 

As for breeder recommendations knowing what you are looking to do with the dog would help a lot in giving you names of breeders that can give you what you want.


----------

